# What's going on



## Guy (Jun 8, 2018)

We're staying at dovestones reservoir, does anyone know what goes on on the car park past the boating club. Cars in and out all night.


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 9, 2018)

I think strange men walk their dogs late at night it seams to happen in a lot of out of the way park ups.


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 9, 2018)

woof


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 9, 2018)

Doggy lovers   :dance:


----------



## izwozral (Jun 9, 2018)

Probably just a bunch of guys getting their jolly's, whatever floats their boat I say. As long as they don't come-a-tappin on your door, just ignore them, they mean you no harm. It's the scrotes who decide that your park up spot is a race track and/or a coconut shy that are the ones to stress about.


----------



## Philfrommancs (Jun 9, 2018)

Ha..... On a more serious note. As I remember it. That car park is just for the boating club. Could be that they have a function on.
Think it's more likely that men were walking their mucky dogs though...

Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 9, 2018)

We refer to them as , " The friends of the RSPCA "
They're not interested in us. We're not interested in them.

We also see young men in hoodies, driving elderly BMWs with blacked out windows. We call them, " Mobile freelance Pharmacists."

I'm not saying what we call people who come and try to look inside the van, when we have the net screens on the open windows.


----------



## izwozral (Jun 9, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> We refer to them as , " The friends of the RSPCA "
> They're not interested in us. We're not interested in them.
> 
> We also see young men in hoodies, driving elderly BMWs with blacked o
> ...




I call them Yorkshire scroungers.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 9, 2018)

izwozral said:


> [/B]
> 
> I call them Yorkshire scroungers.



You were never that polite in your Wythenshaw days.
Well done Izzy, keep it up.



Behave yourself, Ral... Don't answer this.


----------

